# Mountainbike  XtasY-Wildwald-Vosswinkel-Marathon - 30.08.2009



## JDN (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Marathonisti,

Ausschreibung und Informationen zum  XtasY-Wildwald-Vosswinkel-Marathon am 30.08.2009 in Wickede-Echthausen (NRW) sind online 
( http://www.rsv-werl.de/mtb_marathon.html ) - ebenso ist die Anmeldung ( http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung.php?tvID=21 )freigeschaltet!


----------



## gunka (16. Juli 2009)

Hab mir grad mal die Meldelisten angschaut. Ich glaube, ich melde mich da  an und hol mir die 300 Ocken!!!!!
Bis jetzt war ich immer auf den Plätzen 500-600.
Warum fährt da keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (16. Juli 2009)

Hey,
gibt es irgendwo ein Höhenprofil?
Kennt jemand die Strecke? Das Rennen steht in Konkurenz zum Zierenberg Marathon, mal schauen wie ich mich entscheide....


----------



## Aleaffar (25. August 2009)

Das wird bestimmt eine tolle Premiere das Rennen. Schade, daß es zur Konkurrenz von Zierenberg läuft. Aber ich werde mich für Wickede entscheiden, ist näher bei mir..........


----------



## apoptygma (26. August 2009)

Das ist das erste Rennen bei denen? Ui, das wird dann spannend, auch von der Orga. hab mich spontan mal noch angemeldet. Allzu voll scheint mir das da nicht auszusehen.


----------



## hefra (28. August 2009)

Früher gabs Straßen-, CC und CX Rennen. Also von der Orga wird es schon passen!

Die Strecke wird technisch recht einfach. Konditionell verlangt das ständige Auf und Ab einiges ab.
Leider haben die Waldbauern an einigen Stellen die Wege bearbeitet, so dass sie echt schlecht befahrbar sind! 
Beim Training auf der (vermutlichen) Strecke haben wir zu viert 5 Platten gefahren!
Also Ersatzschlauch nicht vergessen


----------



## apoptygma (28. August 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Früher gabs Straßen-, CC und CX Rennen. Also von der Orga wird es schon passen!
> 
> Die Strecke wird technisch recht einfach. Konditionell verlangt das ständige Auf und Ab einiges ab.
> Leider haben die Waldbauern an einigen Stellen die Wege bearbeitet, so dass sie echt schlecht befahrbar sind!
> ...




Also wäre grobes Gestolle sicherlich angebracht  REifen a´la RoRo/RR is bei mir eh kein Thema ;-)

Tendenziell eher Waldboden nehm ich an? Oder sind die Herren da auch auf den Trichter gekommen, die Wege mit Schotter zuzuschmeissen wie in Sundern?


----------



## hefra (28. August 2009)

Hier gibts nur Schotter...

Vom Profil reicht ein Fourious Fred locker, nur hält der die Folter auf dem Schotter nicht aus :/

Die Waldbauern haben versucht einige Rinnen die durch den Regen entstanden sind weg zu machen, Ergebniss ist ein total weicher Schotterboden... vielleicht fahren sie bis Sonntag ja noch ein paar mal dadrüber dann passts auch wieder.


----------



## apoptygma (28. August 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Hier gibts nur Schotter...
> 
> Vom Profil reicht ein Fourious Fred locker, nur hält der die Folter auf dem Schotter nicht aus :/
> 
> Die Waldbauern haben versucht einige Rinnen die durch den Regen entstanden sind weg zu machen, Ergebniss ist ein total weicher Schotterboden... vielleicht fahren sie bis Sonntag ja noch ein paar mal dadrüber dann passts auch wieder.




Nee ne?

Ich hab gestern noch gesagt, so ne Tortur wie Sundern hab ich nicht nochmal Bock drauf, vor allem bergab nicht :-( Oder reden wir hier von kleinvolumigen Schotter ? (also nicht so die Brocken wie in Sundern teilweise)

Versteh mich nicht als Zicke  aber ich hatte echt gehofft, ich kann mal sowas wie "netten" Boden fahren 

Man sollte mal überlegen, Rennen in Kiesgruben stattfinden zu lassen


----------



## hefra (28. August 2009)

So schlimm wie Sundern ist es nicht... nur teilweise aber nicht auf so langen Abschnitten wie in Sundern.


----------



## apoptygma (28. August 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> So schlimm wie Sundern ist es nicht... nur teilweise aber nicht auf so langen Abschnitten wie in Sundern.



Das beruhigt zumindest ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AsB (28. August 2009)

Nicht dass ich den Start verpasse 

Mal ne Frage:
Startnummer gibt es im Wald , wo letztendlich das Ziel ist (Auto parken möglich ?), dann rollen wir ca. 5 km nach Wickede wo der Start ist. Dann geht es los wieder zum "Ziel",  wo die "Einführungsrunde/ bzw.Strecke" endet um dann erst richtig loszudüsen ???

Zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort zu stehen, und dem eh schon geringen Starterfeld fernbleiben zu müssen, wäre blöd


----------



## apoptygma (28. August 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich den Start verpasse
> 
> Mal ne Frage:
> Startnummer gibt es im Wald , wo letztendlich das Ziel ist (Auto parken möglich ?), dann rollen wir ca. 5 km nach Wickede wo der Start ist. Dann geht es los wieder zum "Ziel",  wo die "Einführungsrunde/ bzw.Strecke" endet um dann erst richtig loszudüsen ???
> ...



Soooooooooo ungefähr ja, wobei die Einführungsrunde ja nur 1km sein soll  (wo auch immer dann die Zeitnahme ist) Daher wird morgen schon versucht, die Startklamotten zu holen. Für mich kanns bei den wenigen Frauen bis jetzt nur richtig gut oder nen Desaster werden


----------



## Stronglight (29. August 2009)

Gibt's denn nu ein Höhenprofil?? Habe mir vorgestern 'nen Darminfekt zugezogen:kotz: noch nicht gut, aber schon besser und hoffe, dass ich fahren kann Völlig blöd das die Langstrecke gestrichen wurde obwohl auch dort am Ende "'ne Menge" Starter waren


----------



## apoptygma (29. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Gibt's denn nu ein Höhenprofil?? Habe mir vorgestern 'nen Darminfekt zugezogen:kotz: noch nicht gut, aber schon besser und hoffe, dass ich fahren kann Völlig blöd das die Langstrecke gestrichen wurde obwohl auch dort am Ende "'ne Menge" Starter waren




http://www.rsv-werl.de/

Startseite direkt, rechter Rand!

Die Langstrecke wurde gecancelt? 

Na einen Vorteil hats doch, wenn da getz Single-Trails wären (dies ja nicht gibt), gäbs kein Gedränge, so wird sich das Feld mutmaßlich sehr schnell auseinanderziehen und man fährt sein Rennen quasi allein..... 

Und.....bleibts bei den Sen 1 soweit auf der Kurtstrecke habe ich als min. Dritte der AK schon nen Pokal und nen Sachpreis sicher  Und dafür brauch ich mich nicht mal anstregen und kann die Strecke als Tour in Ruhe abfahren....nee Spass, schauen wir halt mal.


----------



## Stronglight (29. August 2009)

ja, die Langstrecke wurde gecancelt waren sicher wegen den Zierenberg so wenig Meldungen, obwohl das dort fast schon ein NL-Marthon ist Schade, habe ich leider etwas spät gesehen, aber da ich jetzt eh' ein wenig gehandicapt bin - aber es geht wieder aufwärts- reichen mir sicher die 63 Km. Ich finde die hätten diesmal wenigstens die Nachmeldegebühr wech lassen können, dann gäbe es evtl. weingstens noch ein paar kurzentschlossene denke ich...so, ich hau mich jetzt wieder hin mit schwarzen Tee, und auf das ich morgen gut durch komme...


----------



## apoptygma (29. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> ja, die Langstrecke wurde gecancelt waren sicher wegen den Zierenberg so wenig Meldungen, obwohl das dort fast schon ein NL-Marthon ist Schade, habe ich leider etwas spät gesehen, aber da ich jetzt eh' ein wenig gehandicapt bin - aber es geht wieder aufwärts- reichen mir sicher die 63 Km. Ich finde die hätten diesmal wenigstens die Nachmeldegebühr wech lassen können, dann gäbe es evtl. weingstens noch ein paar kurzentschlossene denke ich...so, ich hau mich jetzt wieder hin mit schwarzen Tee, und auf das ich morgen gut durch komme...



Gute Besserung!!!!!!

Na ja, vielleicht passiert da noch was, also das die Nachmeldegebühr gestrichen wird.

Ach und wenn, hörste halt nach den 31 auf, Punkt, dann wars eben ne Tour inkl. Starterpaket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2009)

das mit der langstrecke ist natürlich blöd!
hatte peter extra vorgeschlagen dass er lang fährt und wir dann ungefähr zeitgleich ins ziel kommen, wenn ich die 63km fahre. 

wenn ich mir die starterliste auf der 63km strecke angucke, wird das ein schnelles rennen mit einer kleinen spitzengruppe.
sind ja einige gute fahrer dabei. sven pieper ist wohl einer der favoriten.


ist in wickede heute nacht auch etwas regen runtergekommen?


----------



## AsB (30. August 2009)




----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Hm, ein wenig wundert es mich, das keiner was zur Veranstaltung selbst schreibt


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

vielleicht sitzt die enttäuschung noch zu tief.


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

Dank eines tollen Posten der vor den Schildern am Ziel stand, bin ich nur 4. geworden (naja, sonderlich sportlich war es ja auch nicht gerade vom 3.  )

Das Start, Ziel und die Duschen kilometerweit von einander entfernt lagen, war ja nun völlig blöd
Immernoch ganz zu schweigen davon, dass parallel Zierenberg war, aber so wie es aussieht, lag es wohl primär an der "Eröffnung" der neuen Halle von Humpert. 
Was die Strecke angeht, so ging das ja wohl gar nicht - da kann ich ja gleich 'ne Runde Rennrad fahren, da kann ich mich wenigstens auch Bergab rollen lassen ohne fast stehen zu bleiben -ich bin dann kurzentschlossen auch nur eine Runde gefahren.

Nee, also wenn ich wirklich nix anderes vorhabe im nächsten Jahr, dann vielleicht gerne, aber ansonsten nicht unbedingt wieder...sorry...


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> vielleicht sitzt die enttäuschung noch zu tief.



Ja aber ansprochen werden sollten hier schon nen paar Punkte....

Soll ich ma anfangen?????

Wie zum Teufel kann man eine Verpflegung an DIESER Stelle aufbauen???????????????

Und wieso fehlten da fast 100 HM?

Und wieso war die Strecke 4!!! km länger?



So!


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Was die Strecke angeht, so ging das ja wohl gar nicht - da kann ich ja gleich 'ne Runde Rennrad fahren, da kann ich mich wenigstens auch Bergab rollen lassen ohne fast stehen zu bleiben -ich bin dann kurzentschlossen auch nur eine Runde gefahren.



Da hättest Du aber mit den ganz dünnen Schlüffchen auf der einen Abfahrt bis zur Nabe im Schotter gesteckt 

Das die Strecke aber "untechnisch" ist war doch klar oder? *vorsichtigfrag


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> ich bin dann kurzentschlossen auch nur eine Runde gefahren.


was sind denn das für ausreden? die kräfte schwinden halt im alter.

hätte es interessant gefunden wenn bonne noch lust, und sven pieper keinen platten gehabt hätte.
die waren ja eigentlich für die langstrecke gemeldet....


- zu wenige teilnehmer
- strecke war langweilig
- start, ziel , dusche getrennt ... ganz schlecht!
- verpflegung vorm dem anstieg geht gar nicht

nachdem ich ende der ersten runde mit einem zusammen aus unserer 4er gruppe abgehauen bin, wir dann nach einigen km in der zweiten runde von hinten eingeholt wurden (fahrer aus der spitze der einen defekt hatte), ich dann hinten diesem her bin, ihn eingeholt und stehen gelassen habe, war ich letztendlich ca. 25km alleine unterwegs. 
vorne war nichts und den hinter mir konnte ich mal mehr oder weniger auf distanz halten.
mehr ging von mir aus auch nicht, da ich die komplette solofahrt am limit war.


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das die Strecke aber "untechnisch" ist war doch klar oder? *vorsichtigfrag



Unter untechnisch muss man ja nicht gleich Waldautobahn pur verstehen...

"Toll" waren ja wohl auch die Einführungskilometer, dass wir da nicht noch absteigen und schieben mussten, war schon fast'n wunder

Die erste Runde war übrigens wegen der Einführungsrunde länger!


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Unter untechnisch muss man ja nicht gleich Waldautobahn pur verstehen...
> 
> "Toll" waren ja wohl auch die Einführungskilometer, dass wir da nicht noch absteigen und schieben mussten, war schon fast'n wunder
> 
> Die erste Runde war übrigens wegen der Einführungsrunde länger!




Du, da kann ich nix zu sagen, weil ich "Pfosten" von ganz hinten gestartet bin (passiert mir auch nicht noch einmal, aber ich lerne ja noch). Gut, wenn man davon absieht, das die Einführungsrunde angeblich nur 1 km sein sollte, bis zur Querung der Strasse aber fast 7 waren kommts hin. Aber dann sollte man bitte auch in die Ausschreibung 35 km schreiben, denn 4 km können, u.U. dann doch noch lang werden, vor allem für Küken im Geschäft wie mich . Wars Gott sei dank nicht, weil ich eh ob des Wartens auf den letzten 100 HM Anstieg, die nicht mehr kamen, nen bissken rausgenommen habe *haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

von hinten starten ist doch immer wieder herrlich!
so haste bei so wenigen teilnehmern wenigstens welche zum überholen.


habe mir grade mal die liste vom zieleinlauf der kurzstrecke angeguckt.
platz 5 und 10 sind die einziegen der ersten 10 die für die kurzstrecke gemeldet haben. der rest war eigentlich langstrecke.

warum soll ich mich dann bei der anmeldung für eine strecke entscheiden?


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> - strecke war langweilig


Du hast den Hauptgrund für meine Kurzfristige Entscheidung schon genannt...ich kann es eben auch nicht haben, wenn ich strampel wie'n blöder, und ich trotzdem kaum von der Stelle komme - und das bei viel. 3% Steigung.


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> von hinten starten ist doch immer wieder herrlich!
> so haste bei so wenigen teilnehmern wenigstens welche zum überholen.
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, ich könnte getz auch maulen.....Platz 3 inner Sen1 hat mir auch ne "MIttelstrecke" geklaut ;-). Wäre ich stattdessen in die 2. Runde noch gegangen, hätt ich noch was abgreifen können in meiner AK


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> ich kann es eben auch nicht haben, wenn ich strampel wie'n blöder, und ich trotzdem kaum von der Stelle komme - und das bei viel. 3% Steigung.




Klär mich doofe Blonde mal auf.....wieso kamst Du nicht von der Stelle??


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Du hast den Hauptgrund für meine Kurzfristige Entscheidung schon genannt...ich kann es eben auch nicht haben, wenn ich strampel wie'n blöder, und ich trotzdem kaum von der Stelle komme - und das bei viel. 3% Steigung.


du warst ja nicht der einzige der so entschieden hat. siehe oben. 




apoptygma schrieb:


> Klär mich doofe Blonde mal auf.....wieso kamst Du nicht von der Stelle??



teilweise konnte man echt treten wie ein bekloppter und nichts ging.


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

weil der Boden stellenweise wie Knetgummi war...

ja, ich hatte mich auch gewundert das Bonne da schon stand, aber denen ging es so wie mir und hatten einfach keinen Bock mehr nochmal auf so'ne dusselige Runde zu gehen...ich bin hier zu Hause dann nochmal 2,5 Std. durch den Wald geschotet


----------



## AsB (31. August 2009)

Ein paar Sekunden wurden mir geklaut, da mich das Paar (mit dem Kinderbollerwagen) bei der Zieleinfahrt ausgebremst hat


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> weil der Boden stellenweise wie Knetgummi war...
> 
> ja, ich hatte mich auch gewundert das Bonne da schon stand, aber denen ging es so wie mir und hatten einfach keinen Bock mehr nochmal auf so'ne dusselige Runde zu gehen...ich bin hier zu Hause dann nochmal 2,5 Std. durch den Wald geschotet



Gut.....ich fand es jetzt alles recht angenehm zu fahren (von den Schotterabfahrten abgesehen), ich war auch lange nicht so kaputt von den Beinen her wie nach Sundern. Ich kann da aber eben auch nur von mir sprechen, und vielleicht habt ihr schnellen da vor mir mir auch alles plattgewalzt ;-)


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2009)

Als Frühjahrs Marathon ginge die Veranstaltung noch durch, (Ende März z.B.) die Strecke kann ja Regen vertragen, es würde kein Schlamm Rennen werden.

Im August gibts eigentlich genug andere.

Zum Rennen selbst.
Verpflegung, geht besser.
Start Ziel muß so nah wie möglich beisammen sein.
Strecke, wenn man dort nicht mehr darf, sollte man umziehen.

Essen im Ziel war ehrlich klasse und auch günstig

Ansonsten sollte man zufrieden sein das es Rennen gibt und auch immer wieder welche die den Mut haben eins zu Organisieren.


@Strong: Eine breitere Zieleinfahrt brauchen wir auch, mit großen Pfeilen. Rechts-Links 
Nichts für ungut, bekommst auch eine Revanche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Ein paar Sekunden wurden mir geklaut, da mich das Paar (mit dem Kinderbollerwagen) bei der Zieleinfahrt ausgebremst hat


 Den FOCUS Fahrer kenne ich.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

meldet sich da etwa der übeltäter zu wort?


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Ein paar Sekunden wurden mir geklaut, da mich das Paar (mit dem Kinderbollerwagen) bei der Zieleinfahrt ausgebremst hat







Wie geil war das denn????? ;-)

Ich hatte nur eine Begegnung der anderen Art...

Abfahrt (und ich bin echt nicht die schnellste, vieleicht waren es 35-40 km/h) Mutti und Vatti........

Ich, brems auch noch nen wenig ab 

Vatti: "Geht das auch langsamer?" 
Ich: "Hier isn Rennen!" 
Vatti: "Wer hat das genehmigt?" 
Ich:  ....."ähm" und weiter.

Also alles nen bissken....na ja....komisch


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

Wer war jetzt nochmal die Stevens Fahrerin die mich einmal überholt hat?

@Pierre: jojo, schon ok.... hat schon jemand auf Deine sensationelle Siegesprämie geboten?


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Den FOCUS Fahrer kenne ich.




Dann sag ihm mal, er hat tolle Beine


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie geil war das denn????? ;-)
> 
> Ich hatte nur eine Begegnung der anderen Art...
> 
> ...


Ja wie geil!! dann hätte ich ja wenigstens noch'n wenig Spaß gehabt wenn ich das erlebt hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ja wie geil!! dann hätte ich ja wenigstens noch'n wenig Spaß gehabt wenn ich das erlebt hätte



Ja nu, solche tollen Sachen erlebste, wenn Du noch langsam unterwegs bist ;-)

Allerdings kann sowas auch mal nach hinten losgehen, wenn Du beschimpft wirst, wenn schon 100 Heizer an so nem Pärchen vorbei sind und der Schotter flog....da biste als Mädchen der Hobbyfraktion aber mal schnell die Gear...., ge.....ja...... doof dran halt


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

die können ja nur froh sein dass die beiden nicht der spitze begegnet sind.

hatte zwar auch max. 57km/h drauf, aber das ging auch noch schneller.


@marc
das wird wohl sandra g. gewesen sein.
die einzige die für team unterwegs war.

wo soll die dich den überholt haben?
ich war 27. und sie 31. 
kann ja nur am anfang gewesen sein, denn ich habe eigentlich ab 2/3 der ersten runde fast niemanden mehr überholt.


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann sag ihm mal, er hat tolle Beine



Ohhhje, jetzt steht er vor'm Spiegel und ist den restlichen Tag nicht mehr ansprechbar


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wer war jetzt nochmal die Stevens Fahrerin die mich einmal überholt hat?
> 
> @Pierre: jojo, schon ok.... hat schon jemand auf Deine sensationelle Siegesprämie geboten?


 
Null beobachter, Null gebote, aber schon 16 !!! mal angeklickt



apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann sag ihm mal, er hat tolle Beine


 
Das weiss er !


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte zwar auch max. 57km/h drauf, aber das ging auch noch schnellr.




Ja, aber ich kämpf immer noch gegen meine Bergabphobie 

Ich hab mir im Ziel wieder "anhören dürfen", von der Fraktion der Männer, die noch vor mir oder kurz nach mir ins Ziel kamen, das es fast frech war, das ich die Abfahrten eben verloren, diese Herren auf den Anstiegen aber dann auch hier und da wieder gefressen habe  Ich arbeite dran, also an der Bergabperformance 

Sehe ich wen hier eigentlich auch in Hagen am Wochenende?


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das weiss er !





Jeden Tag ne gute Tat


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sehe ich wen hier eigentlich auch in Hagen am Wochenende?



Ja, ich bin So. da und hoffe, dass ich diesmal die Kurve richtig bekomme, und mich nicht wieder geradeaus in die Botanik fahre

Naja, man(n) muss aber auch sagen, dass solche Schotterabfahrten nicht unbedingt ohne sind...ich hatte bei dem Schotter vielmehr Angst um mein Frame


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sehe ich wen hier eigentlich auch in Hagen am Wochenende?



bin noch am überlegen. keine lust alleine zu fahren ...



> Ja, ich bin So. da und hoffe, dass ich diesmal die Kurve richtig bekomme, und mich nicht wieder geradeaus in die Botanik fahre


haste dich lang gemacht am sonntag?


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sehe ich wen hier eigentlich auch in Hagen am Wochenende?


 
Ich starte am WE in St. Ingbert 
(Bank1Saar Marathon)
Dort ist die SüdWest Deutsche Meisterschaft, dort fahre ich dann auch die *Lange* Runde !


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin So. da und hoffe, dass ich diesmal die Kurve richtig bekomme, und mich nicht wieder geradeaus in die Botanik fahre
> 
> Naja, man(n) muss aber auch sagen, dass solche Schotterabfahrten nicht unbedingt ohne sind...ich hatte bei dem Schotter vielmehr Angst um mein Frame




Mir taten wieder einmal die Arme weh ohne Ende.....na ja. Das wird sich hoffentlich mit mehr Erfahrung auch legen. Bin ja erst seit 1 1/4 Jahr dabei, also so auf 2 Rädern und so 

Dann Toi Toi Toi am Sonntag...da findet man mich wohl irgendwo bei Kaffee und Kuchen Verkauf ;-) Samstag werf ich Bananen und Riegel und Kaltgetränk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> haste dich lang gemacht am sonntag?



Nee, letztes Jahr in Hagen - 2x ist mir im Wald das Vorderrad weggerutscht, und einmal bin ich volles Rohr geradeaus gefahren... Aber diesmal kenne ich ja die Stecke und weiß das der Luftdruck nicht unbedingt 2,5 Bar betragen sollte, und das man zur Abwechslung besser den Weg im Auge behält...


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> bin noch am überlegen. keine lust alleine zu fahren ...
> 
> 
> haste dich lang gemacht am sonntag?




Also Samstag beim 2 und 3 Stunden Rennen biste nicht allein ;-) da wirds voll genug sein auf der Strecke ;-)

Und wir versuchen uns auch alle Mühe zu geben, das es nett wird für alle


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Nee, letztes Jahr in Hagen - 2x ist mir im Wald das Vorderrad weggerutscht, und einmal bin ich volles Rohr geradeaus gefahren... Aber diesmal kenne ich ja die Stecke und weiß das der Luftdruck nicht unbedingt 2,5 Bar betragen sollte, und das man zur Abwechslung besser den Weg im Auge behält...






Richtig! Denn da sind schon hier und da nen paar Bäume im Weg ;-)


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mir taten wieder einmal die Arme weh ohne Ende...



Wieso, biste mit Starrgabel gefahren?


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Richtig! Denn da sind schon hier und da nen paar Bäume im Weg ;-)



Und es war echt immer die gleiche Kurve, am Ende bin ich nur noch da rum geschlichen, da hatte ich definitiv das falsche Profil und den falschen Druck..


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wieso, biste mit Starrgabel gefahren?



Nein, das nicht 

Aber ich denk einfach mal, das ich, was die Armmuskulatur angeht vielleicht noch zu verkrampft rangehe und am Lenker krall......ich fahr ne Sid.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2009)

gabel falsch eingestellt?

meine hatte ich gestern auch viel zu hart und die strecke hätte auch nicht länger sein dürfen.
meine schultern haben gebrannt wie sau. aber das ist ja noch kein grund sich wieder einholen zu lassen, denn der hinter mir war bestimmt schon am verzweifeln.
habe ihm gesagt das ich schon an der grenze bin und mehr bestimmt nicht geht als ich ihn eingeholt hatte und wir kurzzeitig eine kampfpause zum verpflegen eingelegt hatten.


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> gabel falsch eingestellt?
> 
> meine hatte ich gestern auch viel zu hart und die strecke hätte auch nicht länger sein dürfen.
> meine schultern haben gebrannt wie sau. aber das ist ja noch kein grund sich wieder einholen zu lassen, denn der hinter mir war bestimmt schon am verzweifeln.
> habe ihm gesagt das ich schon an der grenze bin und mehr bestimmt nicht geht als ich ihn eingeholt hatte und wir kurzzeitig eine kampfpause zum verpflegen eingelegt hatten.




Nee, ich habe echt lange dran rumgefummelt....ansich komm ich mit dem Setup gut zurecht, es sei denn.....es sind laaaaange Abfahrten auf "nfnfnfnfnfnfnfnfnfnfnfnf" wie ich immer so schön sage  Ich denk mal, ich verkrampfe einfach noch zuviel.

So, ich muss leider diesen schönen Plausch verlassen, haben noch Orga.-Gedöns fürs Rennen am Wochenende ;-)

Nen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

Ich glaube, ich hatte meine gestern nie geöffnet ich werde mir wohl auch mal für solche (oder ähnliche) Strecken mal 'ne Starrgabel zulegen...die Ritchey find' ich ja sehr schön aber kostet eben nicht gerade wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (31. August 2009)

Die Strecke musste am Samstag noch kurzfristig geändert werden und die Verpflegung durfte auch nicht im Staatsforst stattfinden. Wurde mir vom Veranstalter gesagt.
Das wird der Grund für die längere Distanz gewesen sein.

Die Strecke war übrigens bis Mittwoch in Top Zustand! Dann wurde der neue Schotter "eingebaut". Nicht gewalzt oder so, also weich und scharfkantig. Das ganze ist schon ziemlich blöd für den Veranstallter. Zumal die meisten Mittelstreckefahrer aufgehört haben, weil sie wegen dem neuen spitzen Schotter Platten hatten! Ich übrigens auch... und nach dem Platten war die Motivation völlig im Eimer.

An der Strecke kann man nicht viel machen, da muss man das nehmen was einem der Forst erlaubt. Die Verpflegung hätte man anders positionieren können, aber auch das muss erlaubt sein.

Mir hat der Start gar nicht gefallen! Was sollte der Quatsch durch die halle und wo war der Lizenzblock? Ich stand mitten im Gewühl und hatte nach der Halle schon ein Loch zur Spitze.

Gut fand ich den extra freigeschnittenen "Weg" am Zaun entlang um das Dorf zu umfahren. Den werde ich weiterhin benutzen...

Ansonsten war es halt ein Marathon. Wer eine technische Strecke will soll CC fahren. Versteht mich nicht falsch technische Abfahrten kommen mir entgegen, aber Marathon ist eben Breitensport und die Waldautobahn hat sich ethabliert. 

Ich hoffe auf ein Rennen im nächsten Jahr, vielleicht mit mehr Genehmigung für geilere Wege.


----------



## Stronglight (31. August 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Ansonsten war es halt ein Marathon. Wer eine technische Strecke will soll CC fahren. Versteht mich nicht falsch technische Abfahrten kommen mir entgegen, aber Marathon ist eben Breitensport und die Waldautobahn hat sich ethabliert.


Na dann frag' ich mich, wo Du sonst Marathon fährst also so eine Strecke habe ich wirklich noch nie erlebt! Da war doch nun wirklich nix, alles fast Flachland, und bis auf das Ende, null Trail! Das einzig "anspruchsvolle" (mehr für die Psyche) war wirklich der klebrige Untergrund...naja, ich kenne nur die Marthons im Harz und zum Teil im Sauerland, aber da kenne ich solche Streckenverläufe nicht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2009)

Hier sieht man doch wo man lang muß.


----------



## apoptygma (31. August 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Mir hat der Start gar nicht gefallen! Was sollte der Quatsch durch die halle und wo war der Lizenzblock? Ich stand mitten im Gewühl und hatte nach der Halle schon ein Loch zur Spitze.



Das empfand ich ansich, tschuldigung, wenn ich das nun so sagen muss, als den Witz des Jahrhunderts. Zum einen auf der Startseite zu sagen "es findet keine Unterscheidung zwischen Lizenz- und Hobbyklasse statt" aber dann nen Lizenzstartblock anbieten????? 

Albern....also finde ich.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. September 2009)

hat irgendwer bilder von der veranstaltung?
fotografen waren ja einige an der strecke.


----------



## Bul (1. September 2009)

Ich habe mehrere Bilder hier. An die 100 Fotos. Stelle ich gerne zur Verfügung bzw. lade sie auch hoch auf einen Hoster oder hier?

Also der "Trail" zum Schluss war ja echt nen Witz.
Man war teilweise gezwungen den Anstieg am Anfang zu schieben bzw. das Rad zu schultern. Die Beschaffenheit des Bodens war echt bescheiden.

Die Verpflegungsstelle war mehr als ungeeignet. Ich zum Beispiel habe denen nur die Verpflegung aus der Hand geworfen, weil ich bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht schnell genug packen konnte.

Die Strecke fand ich auch nicht so gut, aber das haben wir ja schon alles durchgekaut.


Naja war mein erster Marathon und insgesamt war ich relativ zufrieden mit mir.

bul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

